# Audi A4 B6 owners... trunk space?



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Howdy all, 

I'm about to get serious about buying a used 2002-2003 -ish A4 Sedan. My old 97 Jetta had a big enough trunk so I could take both wheels and seatpost off my bike and stick it in the trunk stealth style, with plenty of room for a duffel bag full of clothes, helmet, lights, etc. for after work rides. 

If it won't fit, I might just get an Avant wagon for the extra space, since it won't be stealth anyway. I tried fitting my bike behind the back seat on my wife's Avant under the cover, but it wasn't even close. 

Can anybody here confirm that this will fit in a sedan? 

I'm probably going to have to drag my bike around and try it out myself. 

I'm going to get a hitch receiver for it anyway for a bike rack, but I can't really leave a bike locked up to my car in the bad areas, no matter how good I think my u-lock and chain are.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Go Avant, wagons are the ****.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*mebeee....*



SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Go Avant, wagons are the ****.


Problem is they are $$$ in a stick around here, cause they are pretty rare. My wife has a 99 Avant and we love it. I thought it might be dorky to have a his and her's avants, but whatever.

I checked out a 2002 sedan today. It was uber sweet. Dynamite shape, good asking price, Audi enthusiast motivated seller had some good mods done to it, low-ish miles compared to the other cars I have seen.

I checked out the bike in trunk issue. My RX29er barely doesn't fit. If I took the bars and stem off the steerer tube, it will go. The trunk is pretty huge but it was just about 4" too short of working.

I dunno... I'm still up in the air between an Avant and Sedan, but will most likely go with sedan. although the extra space of the avant would be nice. I've only seen one wagon 1.8t stick in the area, and the guy wants a lot of dough for it, and it has 20k more miles on it for more than the sedan I saw today. I'm going to check it out anyway... maybe he's flexible.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wagon*

[take off the wheels and pull the cover over the bike and no one knows there a bike in there. Unless you can smell it. But what about removing wheels, turning the bars sideways and putting the bike in between the front and back seats? Eds S4 has a passage way between the trunk and the rear seats that fold down.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wagon all the way! I've owned an 02' and 04' A4 Sedan and now I'm thinking of going with an Avant. Roomier to haul stuff and still great fuel economy. Plus it just looks nice IMO.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*won't fit*



jrm said:


> [take off the wheels and pull the cover over the bike and no one knows there a bike in there. Unless you can smell it. But what about removing wheels, turning the bars sideways and putting the bike in between the front and back seats? Eds S4 has a passage way between the trunk and the rear seats that fold down.


Its not even close. It would have to be like two feet longer Then again, my wife has a B5 generation wagon, and I was looking at B6s. Maybe the B6 is that much bigger.

Meh... worth checking out. Problem is, I can only find one B6 wagon in the area.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hmmmm.....*

(stock pics I poached from the intranetz, not the actual ones)


----------



## feral (Feb 10, 2007)

*get the avant*

i've had b6/b7 and now b8 avants. fold seats down, remove front tire and bike fits nicely. i use a big canvas drop cloth underneath that I then wrap the rest over the top so all you see is a big fabric pile in back instead of nice bike. catches all the mud and crud too. b6/b7's were stick and I miss that on the b8 (don't make anymore).

-A


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*wel....*



feral said:


> i've had b6/b7 and now b8 avants. fold seats down, remove front tire and bike fits nicely. i use a big canvas drop cloth underneath that I then wrap the rest over the top so all you see is a big fabric pile in back instead of nice bike. catches all the mud and crud too. b6/b7's were stick and I miss that on the b8 (don't make anymore).
> 
> -A


... they make them... they just don't import them to the US. The bad economy probably means they are slimming things down. When (if) things turn around, I'm sure we'll see them again... we might even see the A4 Avant Allroad!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I looked at the Avant today*

Yeah, not even close for the trunk space. Seats would have to go down to fit a bike in there.

This car only had the cold weather package. No sport package, no Bose stereo (I still chuckle that Blose is somehow the upgrade, but okay). The sport package was what I was mostly after. It did have the 6cd in-dash player, but I would add an iPod interface right off the bat anyway.

Power seems a bit soft, but that was after driving a chipped A4 sedan with a sport package. 200 pounds less, and 30 more HP (on paper). Mileage was good. Cruising at 65 on the freeway, the computer said I was pulling 30 mpg on average. Nice!

The only other issue was that there was a light whine under load from the driveline. Not sure how much I should be concerned with that.

*edit*

Carfax came back clean. We might have a wiener.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*That things SIC*



pimpbot said:


> ... they make them... they just don't import them to the US. The bad economy probably means they are slimming things down. When (if) things turn around, I'm sure we'll see them again... we might even see the A4 Avant Allroad!


WANT


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I've never been able to load my medium Mach 5 or medium HiFi in the back of my 09' Avant without lowering the back seat....or removing both wheels. When removing both wheels...it fit, but it was tight.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Nice! That car is sexy as heck. I'm starting to finalize mine.


----------



## awkwardass (Nov 24, 2009)

i have an 05 S4 sedan. i can fit a bike and an absurd amount of stuff in there with the seats down. fitting your bike in an audi will be the least of your problems with it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*



awkwardass said:


> i have an 05 S4 sedan. i can fit a bike and an absurd amount of stuff in there with the seats down. fitting your bike in an audi will be the least of your problems with it.


Yeah, well.... mm yeah....

Anyway, I pulled the trigger yesterday.

2002 A4 1.8 TQMS with 77k miles on it. Timing belt, water pump were done. GIAC chip. It was owned by an enthusiast. Couple of minor issues with it... no biggie. Previous owner bought a 100k mile warranty on it, and the shop who chipped it is an authorized warranty center who lets the chip go under the radar. It's probably going to need tires in the next six months or so.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shirley you have more lics then that one*

and we need to race..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Actually, the wife has my camera...*



jrm said:


> and we need to race..


Her camera broke, so she's monopolizing mine.


----------

